# Cube AMS Pro Louise 2008



## Kraftsau (25. Dezember 2007)

Hallo 

Ich möchte mir nun mein erstes Fully zulegen und habe mich für das Cube AMS Pro Louise 2008 entschieden, was haltet ihr davon ist es ein wirklich gutes Bike oder sollte man noch mehr bezahlen für ein Bike damit man auch wirklich auf der sicheren Seite ist und lange was von hat. Ich hoffe auf viel Information zu diesem Bike von euch.

Cube AMS Pro Louise 2008


Rahmen: HPA 7005 Hydroform STK triple butted, FSP 4-Link-System 
Geometrie:  Cube Geometrie 
Dämpfer: Fox Float RP23, Einbaulänge 165mm 
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba Race U-turn, 85-115mm, Motion Control, PopLoc 
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Z 1.5R semi-integriert 
Vorbau: Syntace F139 
Lenker: Easton EA 50 Lowriser 
Griffe: Cube Double Duometer 
Bremse Vorne: Magura Louise BAT, hydr. Scheibenbremse 180mm rotor 
Bremse Hinten: Magura Louise BAT, hydr. Scheibenbremse 160mm rotor 
Bremshebel: Magura Louise BAT, hydr. Scheibenbremse 
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT FD-M771, Down Swing, 34.9mm 
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT RD-M772 Shadow 
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore XT SL-M770 Rapidfire-Plus, 9-fach 
Cassette: Shimano CS-HG50 11-32Z., 9-fach 
Kette: Shimano CN-HG53, 108 Glieder 
Kurbel: Shimano Deore XT FC-M770, Hollowtech II, 44x32x22Z., 175mm, integriertes Innenlager 
Pedale: Shimano PD-M520 
Felgen: DT Swiss XRC180 Systemlaufradsatz 
Nabe Vorne: siehe Felgen 
Nabe Hinten: siehe Felgen 
Speichen: siehe Felgen 
Reifen Vorne: Schwalbe Nobby Nic Kevlar Triple Compound 2.25 
Reifen Hinten: Schwalbe Racing Ralph Kevlar Triple Compound 2.25 
Sattel: Fi'zi:k Aliante Delta 
Sattelstütze: RFR Prolight, 31.6mm Setback 
Sattelklemme: Scape Varioclose, 34.9mm 
Farbe: Rot oder Schwarz 
Gewicht: ca. 11,8 kg 
Preis: 1.999,00 EUR 

und reichliche antworten...  

Viele grüße Dave


----------



## citycobra (25. Dezember 2007)

Kraftsau schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich möchte mir nun mein erstes Fully zulegen und habe mich für das Cube AMS Pro Louise 2008 entschieden, was haltet ihr davon ist es ein wirklich gutes Bike oder sollte man noch mehr bezahlen für ein Bike damit man auch wirklich auf der sicheren Seite ist und lange was von hat. Ich hoffe auf viel Information zu diesem Bike von euch.
> 
> ...



ich stand vor kurzem auch vor der qual der wahl, welches bike ich mir kaufen soll. wollte mir nun auch endlich ein fully zulegen und hatte zunächst mein augenmerk auf das ams pro k24 gelegt. ich hatte dann mit einem guten kollegen gesprochen und auch hier im forum einen thread aufgemacht. schlussendlich habe ich mich jetzt für das ams125 (k24) entschieden. viele sagten mir, dass sie sich am anfang ebenfalls ein fully zugelegt hatten und dann regelrecht "federwegsüchtig" geworden sind. kurz gesagt kann mehr federweg eigentlich nicht schaden und wenn du das bike - wie ich auch - mehrere jahre fahren möchtest, dann weiß man nicht unbedingt was man in zukunft so alles mit dem teil anstellen möchte. bin mit meinem ams125 auf jeden fall top zufrieden. ist ein wirklich geiles teil, auch wenn ich noch nicht wirklich viel damit fahren konnte finde ich den fahrkomfort hervorragend.  

ich weiß nicht genau woher du deine aufstellung hast aber der steuersatz stimmt auf jeden fall schonmal nicht (die anderen teile kenne ich aus dem kopf nicht). der steuersatz beim ams pro ist aber auf jeden fall kein 1,5 zoll den gibt es erst beim ams125. 

ich hoffe, dass ich dir bei deiner entscheidung etwas behilflich sein konnte. und noch ein kleiner tip am rande. egal für welches bike du dich entscheidest, frage in jedem fall mal beim händler deines vertrauens einen "personenbezogenen preis" an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraftsau (25. Dezember 2007)

Hoi mhh klingt so als das ich es mir nehmen soll   Oder ???
Ist  das Technische auch sehr gut ?!?

Gruß Dave


----------



## ren` (25. Dezember 2007)

Die Ausstattung ist top. Nur überleg dir genau, ob das Bike wirklich seinem zukünftigen Einsatzgebiet entspricht...


----------



## citycobra (25. Dezember 2007)

ren` schrieb:


> Die Ausstattung ist top. Nur überleg dir genau, ob das Bike wirklich seinem zukünftigen Einsatzgebiet entspricht...



das ist genau der punkt, warum ich zum ams125 und nicht zum ams pro gegriffen habe. der "geringe aufpreis" von ca. 100,-  für 25mm mehr an federweg lohnt sich meiner meinung nach in jedem fall. vorallendingen wenn man wie ich das zukünftige einsatzgebiet noch nicht genau eingrenzen kann.

wenn du dir sicher bist, dass dir die 100mm federweg ausreichen, dann ist das bike auf jeden fall zu empfehlen.


----------



## S.D. (26. Dezember 2007)

"Zuviel" Federweg ist genauso schlecht wie "zuwenig" Federweg bei jeweils falschem Einsatzzweck.
Die Aussage "je mehr Federweg, desto besser" halbe ich grundsätzlich mal für falsch.
Der Federweg sollte zum Einsatzzweck passen.

Gruss


----------



## norman68 (26. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Kraftsau,

was und wo fährst du? Erst dann kann man dir da genaueres sagen.


----------



## BEEF (26. Dezember 2007)

das ist genau die Frage die ich mir im Moment stelle..

welches besser zu mir passen wird/würde von Preis geben sich die beiden Bikes ja ab diesem Jahr nix mehr.. tendiere auch eher zum 125mm aber weiß halt nicht ob ich die hier brauche.. aber ich will später sicher mal nen Alpencross machen oder andere Touren als meine Hausstrecke.. natürlich spiel ich aber auch mit dem Gedanken evt mal nen Marathon zu fahren..

ist atm echt ne Zwickmühle 

Gruss Chris


----------



## Kraftsau (26. Dezember 2007)

Also ich denke alles wo Berg ab und auf geht, und sprünge treppen rauf und runter so richtig Cross    nunja ich kann doch auch noch z.B ne neue Federgabel wie die von Magura "Wotan" und den Dämpfer Hugin einbauen oder ? Sonst muss ich mir doch keine sorgen machen das dass Rad schlecht sein könnte weil der Preis so gering ist zu manch anderen Rädern oder ?!?

Gruß Dave


----------



## messias (26. Dezember 2007)

Kraftsau schrieb:


> Also ich denke alles wo berg ab und auf geht und sprünge treppen raus und runter so richtig Cross    nunja ich kann doch auch noch z.B ne neue Federgabel wie die von Magura "Wotan" und den Dämpfer Hugin oder ? Sonst muss ich mir doch keine sorgen machen das dass Rad schlecht sein könnte weil der Preis so gering ist zu manch anderen Rädern oder ?!?
> 
> Gruß Dave



Ähhhh....was? 
Bitte nochmal die Worte sortieren, das ergibt überhaupt keinen Sinn!
Hier und da ein Punkt oder Komma helfen auch.


----------



## Kraftsau (26. Dezember 2007)

Also eher Enduro Bereich. Aber dann sollte ich doch lieber zum Cube Fritzz The One 2008 greifen oder ?!?

Oder kann ich an dem Pro Louise auch die 160mm Gabeln einbauen wie z.B Wotan ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (26. Dezember 2007)

Technisch gesehen kannst du sie schon einbauen, aber fahren kannst das nicht mehr sinnvoll, da ist die Geometrie im Arsch. Genauso wie die Garantie, für nen 100mm Rahmen gibt Cube sicher keine 160mm Gabel frei.

Sprünge und Treppen klingen tatsächlich nach mindestens Stereo, eher das von dir schon erwähnte Fritzz, mitm AMS Pro haste da nicht viel (und nicht lang) Freude.
Mir scheints aber, du bist dir noch nicht wirklich klar, was du so fahren wirst. Immerhin warst du gestern noch am unteren Ende des Cube-Fully-Federwegsspektrums und heute solls schon das Fritzz sein.
Was bist denn bisher so gefahren?


----------



## Kraftsau (26. Dezember 2007)

Ich hatte nur ein ganz billiges Rad, und damit bin ich gerne so strecken gefahren die im Wald waren wo man über Hügel springt und so sachen. Deshalb bin ich ja so am rumgucken was ich nehmen kann und auch meinen spaß mit haben werde. Ich wusste nicht das dieser Federweg so eine große Rolle spielt und deshalb greife ich dann lieber zum "Cube Fritzz The One" wenn es dann meinem Zweck "Enduro" / "Freeride" entspricht. Also dann sollte ich wohl eher das Fritzz 2008 nehmen oder was sagt Ihr ?!?

Viele grüße Dave


----------



## citycobra (27. Dezember 2007)

meine aussage bezüglich des federwegs war in der tat etwas schwammig formuliert. er sollte sich nur auf den unterschied ziwschen dem ams pro und dem ams125 beziehen. aufgrund des höheren federwegs des ams125 hat er beim fahren von touren oder langen bergaufpassagen kaum einbußen gegenüber dem ams pro. dafür hat er aber den entscheidenden vorteil, dass er bergab bei ruppigem gelände mehr luft hat. kurz gesagt ist das ams125 gegenüber dem ams pro etwas variabler einsetzbar. 

den enduro bereich kann man mit dem ams125 zweifels ohne nicht abdecken. die frage ist jedoch was mit einem sprung über einen hügel gemeint ist. die formulierungen finde ich sehr schwammig, denn mein kollege war selbst mit einem ams pro schon im bikepark. sprünge über mehrere meter waren damit natürlich nicht möglich aber springen an sich kann man mit diesem rad auch.

es wäre also schön, wenn die verschiedenen anforderungen an das zukünftige bike etwas genauer beleuchtet würden.


----------



## BEEF (27. Dezember 2007)

ich denke im Moment suchen wir hier eher die "Eierlegende Wollmilchsau" 
es gibt leider kein Bike das alles Anforderungen genügt.. also muss er sich wie oben schon gesagt erstmal selber klar werden was er will.. 
das war bei mir am Anfang der suche auch so das ich auf einmal den Trip hatte so viel Federweg wie möglich haben zu wollen.. aber nachdem ich mich jetzt bissel mehr damit beschäftig hab, und doch realistisch sehen muss das ich zu oft bergauf fahre ist ein großer Federweg nix für mich...

ich bin wie gesagt noch unentschlossen ob das 125 schon zu viel Federweg/gewicht hat..

würde mich mal interesieren, was es in der STandartversion für nen Gewichtsunterschied hat?

was meint ihr???? wie gesagt will sicher irgendwann mal nen ALpencross machen, und nen Marathon (ohne Raceambitionen) würd mich auch mal reizen..


Gruss Chris


----------



## Kraftsau (27. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt noch eine Frage welche Rahmengröße brauche ich ?!? Ich bin 1.83m und meine Schrittweite ist etwa 50cm.

Ich denke das Bike "FRITZZ The One" werde ich nehmen es sieht geil aus und hat wohl alles was ich für Freeride/Enduro benötige.  

MfG Dave


----------



## Trumpf (27. Dezember 2007)

Bist du dir auch ganz sicher mit den Maßen ?? 50cm Schrittweite ? 
Die Beinlänge ist wichtig. Und die kommt mir mit 50cm ziemlich kurz vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraftsau (27. Dezember 2007)

Wie genau Messe ich die schrittweite ?!?


----------



## BEEF (27. Dezember 2007)

ich nutz den thread mal kurz um bissl Offtopic zu gehn (wobei wir das ja eh schon sind jetzt  )

da ich ich ja auch dabei bin mir das AMS (125) zu bestellen interessiert mich grad der unterschied zwischen der Rock shox Reba /revelation und der FOX F100/Talas

das ist ja auch nen Haufen geld Preisunterschied, wo/wie genau macht sich das Bemerkbar? ich finde die Fox ja irgendwie "stylischer" aber das zählt ja nicht.. mir ist aufgefallen das die Revelation nen Lockout am Lenker hat (so nennt man das doch oder? ) und die Fox nicht? wieso hat die Teurere Gabel so eine Funktion nicht? ist die Funktion nicht so wichtig? brauch man das? bzw nutzt man das..

oder wo ist der große Unterschied???

danke Chris (hoffe ich bekomm diesmal eine Antwort  )


----------



## citycobra (27. Dezember 2007)

Kraftsau schrieb:


> Wie genau Messe ich die schrittweite ?!?



am einfachsten ist es, wenn jemand anderes deine schrittweite misst. stell dich einfach mit dem rücken an eine wand, die füße leicht außeinander stehend. anschließend nimmst du dir ein buch und klemmst es dir mit dem buchrücken nach oben in den schritt. man kann dabei ruhig leichten druck auf "das gemächt" ausüben. 

nun muss man nur noch den abstand von buchrücken zu fußboden ausmessen. 

ich hoffe, dass ich das einigermaßen richtig beschrieben haben


----------



## citycobra (27. Dezember 2007)

BEEF schrieb:


> ich nutz den thread mal kurz um bissl Offtopic zu gehn (wobei wir das ja eh schon sind jetzt  )
> 
> da ich ich ja auch dabei bin mir das AMS (125) zu bestellen interessiert mich grad der unterschied zwischen der Rock shox Reba /revelation und der FOX F100/Talas
> 
> ...



auch die fox-gabel hat einen lockout allerdings nicht am lenker. der lockout wird bei der fox-gabel über einen kleinen hebel am rechten federbein eingestellt. bei den aktuellen ams125 modellen wird aber die fox 32 talas rlc verbaut und die hat nunmal den vorteil, dass man den federweg auf 100, 120 und 140mm einstellen kann. zudem kann man die auslöseschwelle einstellen, an welchem die gabel automatisch die sperrung löst. schau dir für genauere infos aber am besten mal die doku zur gabel an.


----------



## BEEF (27. Dezember 2007)

ja aber die Revelation kann man doch auch verstellen steht zumindest im Prospekt/homepage aber da ich ja noch kein teures Bike besitze kenn ich diese Funktionen ja nicht, brauch man das? bzw macht man das? wann und warum verstellt man den Federweg? hab jetz nur gelesen am Bergauf wird sie abgesenkt?


----------



## biker1967 (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich will mir nächstes Jahr einen AMS Rahmenkit aufbauen, da ich ein Hardtail ausgeschlachtet habe. Dort war eine RS Pilot SL mit 100mm Federweg eingebaut, welche ich für den Rahmenkit wieder verwenden will.
Die aktuell verbauten Gabeln beim AMS Pro haben z.t. einen festen Federweg, siehe Thread-Überschrift.
Kann ich nun bei meinen Plänen für das 100er AMS Pro bleiben oder soll ich das 125er als Rahmenkit nehmen? 
Erwarte eure Antworten.


----------



## citycobra (28. Dezember 2007)

BEEF schrieb:


> ja aber die Revelation kann man doch auch verstellen steht zumindest im Prospekt/homepage aber da ich ja noch kein teures Bike besitze kenn ich diese Funktionen ja nicht, brauch man das? bzw macht man das? wann und warum verstellt man den Federweg? hab jetz nur gelesen am Bergauf wird sie abgesenkt?



bezogen auf den federweg vorne, bei gleichbleibenden federweg hinten:

die einstellung des federwegs macht nur begrenzt sinn. mit einem geringeren federweg kommt man aufgrund der gewichtsverlagerung auf dem bike die berge besser hoch als mit einem großen federweg. bergab ist es genau umgekehrt. bei einem geringen federweg liegt das gewicht relativ weit vorne und somit zu einem großteil auf dem vorderrad. hier macht es sinn das gewicht nach hinten zu verlagern, was durch einen größeren federweg automatisch erfolgen würde. man müsste also ständig an der gabel rumfummeln (= umpraktikabel). man muss sich also schon für eine bestimmte abstimmung entscheiden.

ich habe bei meinem ams125 nun den federweg standardmäßig auf 120mm eingestellt. so sitzt man auf dem bike bei normalen touren recht komfortabel und kommt die berge noch gut rauf und hat auch für die abfahrt genügend federweg. wenn man weiß, dass eine längere und härtere abfahrt bevor steht, dann kann man die gabel auch schnell mal auf die 140mm federweg stellen. genauso ist es bei langen extremen steigungen (womöglich über mehrere kilometer). da stelle ich den federweg auf 100mm um das gewciht weit genug nach vorne verlagern zu können. ansonsten macht man im steilen gelände schnell mal einen absteiger nach hinten. 

zum thema poplock der reba und lockout bei der fox gabel gibt es einen wesentlichen unterschied. der poplock wird meiner kenntnis nach immer manuell bedient, der lockout hingegen wird - wie in meinem vorherigen posting bereits beschrieben - eingestellt und schaltet den dämpfer wieder automatisch frei, wenn die schläge auf die gabel zu hart werden.

die sperrung der federelemente (sowohl vorne als auch hinten) macht aus einem sehr einfachen grund sinn. wenn du dich mal auf ein fully setzt und einen berg hinauf fährst, dann wirst du sehr schnell merken, das die dämpfer sehr viel bewegungsenergie schlucken. du trittst also in die pedale und ein teil der dabei erzeugten energie wird nicht in vortrieb sondern in "federkraft" umgesetzt. deswegen kommt man mit einem hardtail berge auch einfacher rauf als mit einem fully (glatte wege vorausgesetzt).


----------



## Boono (28. Dezember 2007)

Hallo
Ich stand auch vor der Frage ob ein Ams 125 oder das Ams Pro das richtige ist.
Ich habe mich nach langem hin und her am Ende  für das Ams Pro in Louise Ausstatung entschieden. Dies liegt zum einen daran, dass ich mit diesem Fahrrad  auch gerne mal einen Marathon fahren möchte und da mir 115mm Federweg vorne und 100mm Federweg hinten für das, was ich hauptsächlich fahre, genügen. Ich muss außerdem noch sagen, dass ich sehr überrascht bin wie wenig "Gewippe" beim Foxdämpfer auftritt. Ich hab noch ein anderes Fahrrad mit einem Fusion Dämpfer und 120mm Federweg und da muss ich sagen, dass der Dämpfer schon enorm wippt. Zum anderen ist das Ams Pro doch noch etwas leichter und die Sitzposition gestreckter, also eher für etwas sportlicheres fahren ausgelegt. 

Meiner Meinung nach solltest du wenn du später sehr viele ruppige Downhills fährst und eine eher Zentrale Sitzposition bevorzugst auf das Ams 125 zurückgreifen. 
Wenn du jedoch später  Marathons fahren möchtest und eine eher gestrecktere Sitzposition vorziehst würde ich das AMS Pro nehmen.

Du kannst jedoch bei beiden dieser Fahrräder keinen Fehlgriff leisten, da sie meines Erachtens wirklich von guter Quälität  und vielfältig einsetzbar sind.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

Kraftsau schrieb:


> Hoi mhh klingt so als das ich es mir nehmen soll   Oder ???
> Ist  das Technische auch sehr gut ?!?
> 
> Gruß Dave



125 sind top, der Unterschied auf WAB´s und flachen, einfachen Passagen zum 100mm sind zu vernachlässigen .....


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

citycobra schrieb:


> auch die fox-gabel hat einen lockout allerdings nicht am lenker. der lockout wird bei der fox-gabel über einen kleinen hebel am rechten federbein eingestellt. bei den aktuellen ams125 modellen wird aber die fox 32 talas rlc verbaut und die hat nunmal den vorteil, dass man den federweg auf 100, 120 und 140mm einstellen kann. zudem kann man die auslöseschwelle einstellen, an welchem die gabel automatisch die sperrung löst. schau dir für genauere infos aber am besten mal die doku zur gabel an.



Lockout bruachst du bei der Talas nur sehr selten, dann nähmlich wenn es lang uns Steil (ALpen) auf Asphalt bergauf geht. Da kannst du locker während der Fahrt an die Gabel langen und den Hebe umlegen. Wichtiger und bessr ist die Verstellung der Federwegslänge. Hier hast d u bei der Talas zwei klicks und bist unten wenn du bei der RS noch am schrauben bist ....

Ich würde die Fox vorziehen, den Lockout am Lenker habe ich noch nie vermisst..höchstens su bist auf der Jagd nach jeder Sekunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## citycobra (28. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Lockout bruachst du bei der Talas nur sehr selten, dann nähmlich wenn es lang uns Steil (ALpen) auf Asphalt bergauf geht. Da kannst du locker während der Fahrt an die Gabel langen und den Hebe umlegen. Wichtiger und bessr ist die Verstellung der Federwegslänge. Hier hast d u bei der Talas zwei klicks und bist unten wenn du bei der RS noch am schrauben bist ....
> 
> Ich würde die Fox vorziehen, den Lockout am Lenker habe ich noch nie vermisst..höchstens su bist auf der Jagd nach jeder Sekunde



ich konnte aufgrund des sehr schlechten wetters leider noch nicht großartig mit meinem neuen ams125 testen. ich war allerdings bei der ersten ausfahrt ebenfalls sehr überrascht wie wenig die talas rlc gabel wippt. das teil ist echt der brüller. das bike schoss schon sehr gut den berg rauf, vorallendingen als ich den hinteren rp23 dämpfer mal auf die "propedal stufe" eingestellt hatte. 

den poplock an meiner rockshox tora 318 habe ich zugegebener maßen auch schon recht selten eingesetzt, obwohl die gabel deutlich stärker bei bergauffahrt durchschwingt als die fox talas. ist allerdings auch keine wunder, weil die beiden gabeln in absolut unterschiedlichen preiskategorien spielen.


----------



## Kraftsau (29. Dezember 2007)

Also gemessene beinlänge bzw. schrittweite ist 80cm. Also was sollte ich dann für nen Rahmen nehmen bein Fritzz The One 2008 ?!?

Gruß Dave


----------



## Bergziege06 (29. Dezember 2007)

Hallo
habe mich nach langer Überlegung auch für das AMS Pro Louise entschieden. Wenn ich genau überlege wie selten ich wirklich 125mm Federweg gebrauche und wie häufig ich bergauf schwitze, habe ich es lieber etwas leichter.
Außerdem verlangt viel Federweg auch mehr fahrerisches Können. Wer bergab zu langsam ist bleibt vor einem Hindernis (z. B. grosser Stein) womöglich stehen und fällt einfach um.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Dezember 2007)

Bergziege06 schrieb:


> Hallo
> habe mich nach langer Überlegung auch für das AMS Pro Louise entschieden. Wenn ich genau überlege wie selten ich wirklich 125mm Federweg gebrauche und wie häufig ich bergauf schwitze, habe ich es lieber etwas leichter.
> Außerdem verlangt viel Federweg auch mehr fahrerisches Können. Wer bergab zu langsam ist bleibt vor einem Hindernis (z. B. grosser Stein) womöglich stehen und fällt einfach um.



Du merkst bergauf keinen Unterschied zwischen 100 und 125 mm, zumindest nicht bei den AMS Modellen. Bergrunter merkst du sehr wohl einen Unterschied 
Und die Steine vor den du evtl zu langsam bist merkst du nichtmal


----------



## Boono (30. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Du merkst bergauf keinen Unterschied zwischen 100 und 125 mm, zumindest nicht bei den AMS Modellen. Bergrunter merkst du sehr wohl einen Unterschied
> Und die Steine vor den du evtl zu langsam bist merkst du nichtmal



Da kann ich dir nicht zustimmen. Ich denke man merkt sehrwohl einen unterschied ob 100 und 125 mm bergauf. 
Meines erachtens ist man mit dem AMS Pro bergauf schneller und es fühlt sich spritziger an.
Jedoch ist, wie du sagst bergab eben auch ein Unterschied zu spüren, da ist das AMS 125 mit seinem größen Federweg ruhiger und lässt sich schneller fahren.


----------



## BEEF (30. Dezember 2007)

och maannno  das macht mich alles nur noch unentschlossener .. und jetzt hat mir nen Kumpel auch wieder das Stumpjumper in den Sinn geredet... jetzt bin ich wieder bei null =) warum hatte das ams125 auch so lange Lieferzeiten sonst waers jetzt schon da =)


----------



## cube xc4 (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich war auch vor der Entscheidung gestanden: AMS Pro oder AMS 125. Ich hab mich für das AMS Pro entschieden. Hauptgrund war das geringere Gewicht, und vorallem auch die 12 mm niedrigere Tretlagerhöhe --> tieferer Schwerpunkt des Bikes. 

Das Stumpjumper sieht super aus, ist aber bei vergleichbarer Ausstattung schon deutlich teurer. Was mich abschreckt sind die Ergebnisse der Dauertests von den Specialized Bikes: Lagerung des Hinterbaus nach ca. 1500 km hinüber und die Haus-eigenen Dämper und Gabeln lassen von der Haltbarkeit auch noch zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## Kraftsau (31. Dezember 2007)

Was brauche ich denn nun für ne Rahmen größe ?!? Eher 18er oder 20er ?!?

Gruß Dave


----------



## norman68 (31. Dezember 2007)

Kraftsau schrieb:


> Was brauche ich denn nun für ne Rahmen größe ?!? Eher 18er oder 20er ?!?
> 
> Gruß Dave



Hock dich drauf und dreh einen Runde dann wirst du es selber sehen was dir besser liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraftsau (31. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir in der nähe ist kein Bike Geschäft und ich werde es im inet bestellen.
Aber ich weiß net ob ich eher das größere nehmen soll oder doch eher kleiner.


----------



## norman68 (31. Dezember 2007)

Das wird dir aber keiner sagen können auf was du dich dann wohl fühlst. Bei mir ist es so das ein 18er Rahmen besser sein sollte, so sagte man es mir. Was ich aber dank einer längeren Probefahrt ausschließen konnte da komme ich nicht damit zurecht ist mir viel zu klein. Mit dem 20" ist es so das ich mich da drauf gesetzt habe und hab mich sofort wohl gefühlt. 

Jetzt hab ich doch mal auf der Cube Seite geschaut wo da Händler sind und wenn du deinen Ort richtig eingegeben hast (Nidderau?) dann hast du ja wohl einige Cubehändler die im Umkreis von 50Km sind und das kann man ja wohl mal machen um keinen Mist zu kaufen.


----------



## citycobra (31. Dezember 2007)

ich bin ebenfalls 183cm, habe allerdings eine schrittlänge von 88cm. ich fühle mich auf einem 18" rad absolut unwohl. ich habe auf solch kleinen bikes immer das gefühl, dass ich einen buckel machen muss und achte beim kauf prinzipiell immer zuerst auf die oberrohrlänge. ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass ich auf bikes mit ca. 600mm oberrohr recht komfortabel sitzen kann.

da du eine schrittlänge von 80cm angibst sehe ich zwei probleme auf dich zukommen. je nach einsatzgebiet wirst du bei einem 20" rahmen wahrscheinlich probleme mit der überstandshöhe bekommen. zum zweiten hast du anscheinend einen relativ langen oberkörper, was bei einem kleinen rahmen und längeren touren wiederum zu problemen führen kann ("buckel").

du wirst um einen probefahrt also kaum herum kommen.


----------



## Kraftsau (31. Dezember 2007)

Meine Schrittlänge ist auch etwa 85cm aber ich habe mal gelesen das man 5cm abziehen soll. Aber ich denke dann sollte ich auch nen 20er Rahmen nehmen. Also wenn der Rahmen zu klein ist ist es ja auch net so dolle daher müsste der 20er pervekt sein.

Gruß Dave

Frohes neues und auf ein neues gesundes Jahr...


----------



## leuchte81 (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo Kollegen,
hätte mal ne kurze Frage zur Louise am 2008er AMS (125).
Soweit ich bisher mitbekommen habe ist die neue Louise zumindest in grau lackiert und nicht mehr eloxiert. Gestern war ich im bei meinem Händler und habe im vorbeigehen gesehen, dass am neuen AMS eine komplett schwarze Louise verbaut ist. Leider hab ich nicht so genau hingesehen. Am abend ist mir dann eingefallen, dass die Bremshebel aber eher eloxiert aussahen. Kann mir einer der stolzen Besitzer sagen, ob die original verbaute Louise eloxiert ist? Zumindest im vorbeigehen und hat sie nen wertigeren Eindruck gemacht als erwartet. Vielleicht hab ich mich aber auch verkuckt....


----------



## leuchte81 (18. Februar 2008)

keiner da der die schwarze OEM Louise BAT hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camembert (21. April 2008)

Hallo Leuchte81,

also ich hab das AMS 125 und meine Louise ist auch komplett schwarz. Ob sie jetzt eloxiert ist mag ich mit meinem noch nicht ganz ausgereiften Fachwissen nicht behaupten, allerdings ähnelt sie dem Rahmen doch sehr. Wenn du mir sagst auf was ich mal genau achten soll, dann mache ich das gerne.

Auf jeden Fall kann ich dir sagen, dass ich mit dem Rad top zufrieden bin.
Vielleicht melden sich noch ein paar 125er Fahrer und dann können wir den Thread wieder ein bisschen aufleben lassen. ist doch immer schön Erfahrungen von anderen Besitzern zu hören bzw. zu lesen;-)

Gruß


----------



## S.D. (21. April 2008)

leuchte81 schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> hätte mal ne kurze Frage zur Louise am 2008er AMS (125).
> Soweit ich bisher mitbekommen habe ist die neue Louise zumindest in grau lackiert und nicht mehr eloxiert. Gestern war ich im bei meinem Händler und habe im vorbeigehen gesehen, dass am neuen AMS eine komplett schwarze Louise verbaut ist. Leider hab ich nicht so genau hingesehen. Am abend ist mir dann eingefallen, dass die Bremshebel aber eher eloxiert aussahen. Kann mir einer der stolzen Besitzer sagen, ob die original verbaute Louise eloxiert ist? Zumindest im vorbeigehen und hat sie nen wertigeren Eindruck gemacht als erwartet. Vielleicht hab ich mich aber auch verkuckt....



Der Bremssattel sowie der Bremsgriff an der Louise 08 ist lackiert und nicht eloxiert. 
Der Bremshebel selber ist natürlich nicht lackiert, da am Hebel der Lack sehr schnell weg wäre.

Gruß


----------



## Schmiddi07 (6. August 2008)

Hey Leute, nur ne kurze Zwischenfrage. Hab schon die Suchfunktion benutzt aber ich find kein AMS Pro Louise in Rot in nem Album bzw auf nem Bild. Welche Farbe hat die Reba im AMS 100 Pro Louise "Racing Red"? Rot wie beim Cube Reaction? Oder weiss? Danke für Antwort!! Gruß Kai


----------



## Schmiddi07 (7. August 2008)

Meine Frage ist beantwortet,Thema gab es doch schon,muss man nur was genauer hinsehen  ...Hat jemand Bilder von nem Roten AMS Louise mit Reba?


----------



## mane.m (8. August 2008)

Ich misch mich jetzt auch mal ein, auch wenn ich wegen des AMS 125 Louise erst am Samstag mittag mehr sagen kann. Dann hab ich es nämlich zuhause stehen und ich denke mal die erste Ausfahrt wird nicht sonderlich lange auf sich warten lassen ;-)

Aber ich denke das der Unterschied zum "normalen" AMS bergauf nicht wirklich eintscheidend ist, bin beide schonal gefahren und das plus bergab macht das mehr als wett. Nicht das plus an Zeit, sonder das plus an Fahrspaß!!!


----------



## cube xc4 (10. August 2008)

Hier das Bild von meinem AMS Pro in Racing Red. 

War gerade damit 7 Tage in den Westalpen. Mehr Federweg braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## Schmiddi07 (10. August 2008)

Vielen vielen Dank für das Pic! Das erste was ich mal nicht aus dem Katalog sehe...meins soll Mittwoch da sein.Hab glücklicherweise noch eins bekommen und nach dem Bild steigt die Vorfreude erheblich!!


----------

